# Saving Private Ryan Blu-ray Audio Issue Confirmed



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

From Bluray.com

Saving Private Ryan Blu-ray Audio Issue Confirmed
Posted May 12, 2010 06:18 AM by Juan Calonge


When Saving Private Ryan came out on Blu-ray, some enthusiasts claimed that they noticed an audio issue with the movie and that, starting at chapter 15, the sound went out of sync with the picture. Now Paramount Home Entertainment has unofficially confirmed to The Digital Bits that "there IS a sound sync issue on current copies." The studio is reportedly working on fixed discs for retail, and is expected to announce a replacement plan soon. 

This issue also affects releases of this title in other territories - actually, the first whistle-blowers were from the UK, as the film was released on Blu-ray a week earlier there. 

In the meantime, Amazon.com has temporarily pulled the disc from sale (but its European branches haven't). 

Site reviewer Martin Liebman had reported this issue as early as May 2 in his review of the Blu-ray, in the following words: "If there's a misstep in the track, there appears to be a slight lip synch issue before the battle of Ramelle, found around the 2:06 mark in the film as a character shares a story about one of his brothers' girlfriends and their encounter in a barn. The effect was blatantly obvious when viewing the film with a combination of a Panasonic DMP-BDT300 Blu-ray player and Denon AVR-3808 audio receiver connected via HDMI (with the audio stream sent through a separate HDMI cable from the video stream), but seemed to be less of an issue when the Denon was paired with a PlayStation 3, also connected via HDMI."


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Paramount has issued a recall on the Saving Private Ryan discs. :T

"If you did buy the disc, you can return it to the store you bought it from after Tuesday, May 18th, when replacement copies will be available. You can also call Paramount's hotline at 888-370-8621 (08000-852-613 for our friends in the UK) and get more details on how to receive a replacement copy of the disc." -High-Def Digest


----------

